# RedneckRonin.......



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

I was surfing around a bit and found this triple way CO2 diverter. I remember vaguely you say something along the lines of wanting to get CO2 going into a couple different tanks. It's a little expensive at 70 bucks but it would be nice to just hook up a large tank and just run the lines. Each has a needle valve so you can adjust.

Maybe a thought......I don't think it would be too difficult to mock one of these up....

http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/images/t...manifold_zm.jpg


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks bro I have still been looking for something like that and had been slowly saving and lurking around welding shops as of late to see if I could find something that would have worked. I would have hated to think to by 4 different tanks with four diffusers if I caould get the mother load instead. THX ROCCOV!!!!!


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Even better...CO2 manifolds with multiple needle valves AND bubble counters!

Aquarium Plants CO2 Manifolds


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

That's what I'm going to be doing.

Triple Manifold, three needle valves, three bubble counters, three check valves, three diffusers... and a lot of tubing.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

BioTeAcH said:


> Even better...CO2 manifolds with multiple needle valves AND bubble counters!
> 
> Aquarium Plants CO2 Manifolds


sexy


----------

